# Alomomola in White 2?



## Naruto (Sep 6, 2013)

I've been swimming around in Virbank City's canal and so far all I get is frillish. I'm trying to finish my pokedex before X&Y get released.

Am I looking in the wrong place?


----------



## Nep Nep (Sep 6, 2013)

Naruto said:


> I've been swimming around in Virbank City's canal and so far all I get is frillish. I'm trying to finish my pokedex before X&Y get released.
> 
> Am I looking in the wrong place?



Should be common... 

 	Routes 4, 17, 18 and 21, Virbank City, Virbank Complex, P2 Laboratory (surfing, rippling water) 

I for one couldn't make them go away o.o


----------



## Bioness (Sep 6, 2013)

I feel bad now because i remember killing/running away from several.

Have you tried only rippling water spots? Because that is where they appear, and only if you surf.Go to Routes 17 and 18, they have a 95% chance of appearing in rippling water when surfing.




You said you keep getting Frillish, that tells me you are only surfing and not going over the rippling water.


----------



## Naruto (Sep 7, 2013)

Yeah I can't find rippling water


----------



## Firestormer (Sep 7, 2013)

Use a Max Repel and start swimming around, eventually the rippling water should appear


----------



## Bioness (Sep 7, 2013)

Naruto said:


> Yeah I can't find rippling water



Do the Entralink missions.



Use repel and activate Encounter Power ↑↑↑ (or one of the lower versions if your player level is low). This will make those special encounters appear more.


----------

